# Pardos Push



## R988 (Feb 7, 2006)

I couldnt find this in the search so I assume it hasn't been posted before, I hadn't heard of it so I guess not everyone would have. Quite incredible story really.

http://www.af.mil/news/airman/1296/pardo.htm


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2006)

What a story, amazing feat of flying!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2006)

Man, that took some real guts, and ingenuity. Amazing story!


----------

